# The Paddock



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

Anyone heard anything on them lately?

I ordered about $400 worth of stuff from them on May 9th, have been to their site which was down for 'maintenance' for a couple weeks to check on the order. I've also sent a couple emails to figure out when the projected ship date was since one of the parts was on back order. 

This is what their site says now...

"Thank you for visiting the Paddock, your source for performance and restoration parts.

We are temporarily unable to take calls or orders at this time. We appreciate your patience during a short period of reorganizing. We hope to be back to offering excellent service and the products you need for your restoration projects shortly.

If you have concerns that require assistance, please use the following e-mail temporarily to reach us [email protected]."


Seems their phones aren't working either. so I searched the web and found this. Am I SOL and out my cash??? 

StreetInsider.com - Muscle Car Parts Mainstay The Paddock Facing Auction Block


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

not cool.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is the auction notice;

Key Auctioneers


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

firecatsrt, no US company can charge you prior to shipping any good or service.

What form of payment did you use?

Money order = I think you can cancel it with the stub you kept
Check = cancel
Credit card = cancel transaction


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

If you ordered through the Paddock, time to contact your credit card and stop payment, or contact them directly. I just bought parts through the parts place, everything was in stock and shipped in a couple days. Good luck.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

Just checked my credit card's website. Doesn't look like they took the money out at all yet, so I should be in the clear. ****ty deal though, I've ordered quite a few things from them, they have always had good customer service and parts availability.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

firecatsrt said:


> Just checked my credit card's website. Doesn't look like they took the money out at all yet, so I should be in the clear. ****ty deal though, I've ordered quite a few things from them, they have always had good customer service and parts availability.


Yeah, but going out of business and auctioning everythng off may really hurt their customer service.. Again, The Parts Place was fantastic, and has all their catalogs on line, click click pay, nice!


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

I re-ordered all but one of the parts on the parts place, we'll see how they are


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

firecatsrt said:


> I re-ordered all but one of the parts on the parts place, we'll see how they are


They wont' email you or give you a tracking number, but the parts arrive. Hopefully they will come through for you also. I tried Ames, but you have to look in the catalog, then type the part number in, they need to upgrade there online catalog.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree I like Parts Place Inc also......Performance Years is very good also.

Maybe we should have a class trip to the Paddock auction !


----------

